# A Romantic Meeting



## Photoartomation (Dec 2, 2014)

A romantic meeting by photoartomation, on Flickr


----------



## tirediron (Dec 2, 2014)

Wow... FANTASTIC image!


----------



## BillM (Dec 3, 2014)

Beautiful shot and worthy of the nomination for photo of the month


----------



## JimMcClain (Dec 3, 2014)

Very beautiful indeed.

Jim


----------



## Umberrella (Dec 3, 2014)

ooh lovely! my favorite animals even!


----------



## Didereaux (Dec 3, 2014)

they don't get much better than that!  kudos  EXCEPT!

Look at the reflections of the legs.  Something is very wrong with the left(inner leg) reflection of the nearest flamingo.  More subtly something is strange about the light on that nearest birds back.  It appears to wrap to far around compared to the other, and also seem to be far whiter light than is the general for the entire photo.   Maybe just me....but that leg thing just seems very very odd!

Has this been heavily photoshopped?  Where was it taken?


----------



## annamaria (Dec 3, 2014)

Just beautiful!


----------



## ronlane (Dec 3, 2014)

Very nice image.


----------



## sashbar (Dec 3, 2014)

Impressive photoshop skill, but I prefer real images.


----------



## GWR100 (Dec 3, 2014)

Wonderful piece of photography and PP work, 
Geoff


----------



## The_Traveler (Dec 3, 2014)

When was this taken?

In Florida?


----------



## The_Traveler (Dec 3, 2014)

You may want to check around.
It seems that other people are claiming this image


----------



## bribrius (Dec 3, 2014)

sashbar said:


> Impressive photoshop skill, but I prefer real images.


harsh, even for you.  but funny. Very very funny.

so does this image belong to the o.p or not? seems this is the second time one of their images has come into question..



they seem nice enough, really hoping we don't have a hoax here.


----------



## Photoartomation (Dec 3, 2014)

sashbar said:


> Impressive photoshop skill, but I prefer real images.


you right..
im "photoshoper boy"



The_Traveler said:


> You may want to check around.
> It seems that other people are claiming this image


probably it was taken from my flickr album "Artwork"..
some more images from this album



flamingo by photoartomation, on Flickr




Landscape, flamingos by photoartomation, on Flickr




flamingos by photoartomation, on Flickr


----------



## Didereaux (Dec 4, 2014)

BillM said:


> Beautiful shot and worthy of the nomination for photo of the month



As admitted by the OP this a photochopped image.  Doesn't even belong on a photography site.  More appropriate to DeviantArt, FreakingNews, or Photochop.


----------



## BillM (Dec 4, 2014)

Oh no, someone used Photoshop on a photograph !!!!!!

Get over yourself.

Actually I didn't nominate it, someone else did, I just happened to notice it in the nomination thread.


----------



## Fred Berg (Dec 4, 2014)

If there is a question concerning the provenance of this image, perhaps it should be hidden until this can be established satisfactorily.


----------



## Didereaux (Dec 4, 2014)

BillM said:


> Oh no, someone used Photoshop on a photograph !!!!!!
> 
> Get over yourself.
> 
> Actually I didn't nominate it, someone else did, I just happened to notice it in the nomination thread.



Cut the rude.  This issue is this:  Did he or did he not take the photo of the flamingos?  If he did not and this is a composite of OTHERS work it is NOT legitimate photography.  Sometimes thinking doesn't hurt as badly as some guess it will.


----------



## jsecordphoto (Dec 4, 2014)

It's cool artwork. I use photoshop on every single photo, from adjusting levels and contrast to merging exposures for focus stacking or balancing exposure, but I'm not a huge fan of compositing different scenes and calling it photography. Maybe I'm a hypocrite, I don't know


----------



## photoguy99 (Dec 4, 2014)

Not that photoartmation needs to do anything, but much doubt about ownership could be removed if he or she could post the originals that were composited together.


----------



## BillM (Dec 4, 2014)

Didereaux said:


> BillM said:
> 
> 
> > Oh no, someone used Photoshop on a photograph !!!!!!
> ...




Poor choice of words on my part, my apologies. But I found your reply to me rather rude.

Now if there is a doubt as to if the OP did in fact take this picture then I agree. But that was not the question, there was no question at that point as to who actually took the photo. The question was the use of photoshop.


----------



## Didereaux (Dec 4, 2014)

BillM said:


> Didereaux said:
> 
> 
> > BillM said:
> ...




Ok, I see that point.  I was not clear in my implications that the photoshopping seemed more like photo-chopping....which is what I am beginning to suspect rather strongly is this case.


----------



## Photoartomation (Dec 4, 2014)

Didereaux said:


> This issue is this: Did he or did he not take the photo of the flamingos?


sorry for interrupting your conversation..
1.
the flamingos photo is mine
i took it four years ago 
in my trip to south america
i took about 1000 flamingos photos 
do u need original?? ok
i can send it to u for 300$
2. photoshop VS. photo shot-shot-and-shot again
well
matter of taste...


----------



## photoguy99 (Dec 4, 2014)

Oh dear. That doesn't look good at all.

I'm calling it. In my opinion, photoartmation is stealing photos from all over the place and claiming them as his or her own.


----------



## Photoartomation (Dec 4, 2014)

photoguy99 said:


> Oh dear. That doesn't look good at all.
> 
> I'm calling it. In my opinion, photoartmation is stealing photos from all over the place and claiming them as his or her own.




what intrigue!!
continue please


----------



## BillM (Dec 4, 2014)

I think he's a witch, lets throw him in the well and see if he floats


----------



## Lukaszade (Jan 10, 2015)

Really nice,good work!


----------

